# Reserve Infantry Course Structuring



## PTE Gruending (24 Nov 2002)

Hello,
I am confused by the new course structure for the Reserves, Infantry MOC. Back in the day it used to be QL2/QL3 to be a fully qualified Rifleman. 

Now the basic training is called BMQ (Basic Military Qualification) and includes the basics (obviously ;-) ) and C7. The next course is called SQ (or Soldier Qualification - which all Army personel have to take eventually, regardless of MOC). It includes weapons like the C9, C6, Grenades and Carl G. (but no M72 strangely?). So BMQ = QL2 and SQ = ?Ql3?. Each of these courses run aprox ~25 days. I have heard that to get your Infantry MOC you must also take your ‘BIQ‘ (60MM Mortar, M203). Are you not a qualified rifleman with your BMQ/SQ? What is this BIQ about? I‘m guessing that if you indeed need the BMQ/SQ/BIQ, they will be running BMQ/SQ and SQ/BIQ combinations this summer (anyone have dates/locations?).

I‘m guessing there may be a weekend BIQ offered next year perhaps? As there are weekend BMQ‘s/SQ‘s now?

I have heard that the M72 is a unit level thing, to be learned on Tuesday nights and such, true?

I was on the SQ course for a bit, (the whole course is 12 weekends or so), and they ran a "Weapons Delta" course in parralel. Those guys were only on for the 1st half of the course (1st 6 weekends included all the weapons training + live fire). It was kind of funny to see a bunch of trained CPL‘s with plenty of QL4‘s under their belt sleeping in the shacks with us, and taking all the sh*t that we were getting. They had to take the course to pick up the Carl G and C6. Kind of a waste of time/money for the army and the QL3 qualified guys because they had to take this 6 weekend course just to pick up the two weapons (that could easily be picked up at the unit, all the guys had done everything but fire the weapons).


----------



## Korus (24 Nov 2002)

It appears that QL2 has been split into SQ and BMQ, and since these 2 courses are about 2 months long combined, they‘ve thrown in a lot of things they didn‘t teach in QL2 anymore.. QL3 is still your trade course, and has not been replaced by SQ.

As for dates for summer courses.. They more likely than not don‘t have those set up yet, and probably won‘t come out with dates for a while. (Hurry up and wait!)


----------



## Tyler (25 Nov 2002)

> (but no M72 strangely?)


The M72 is being phased out because it is obsolete. The ‘replacement‘ for it is the M-203, which was taught on BIQ this summer.



> I have heard that to get your Infantry MOC you must also take your ‘BIQ‘


MOC = BIQ (Basic Infantry Qualification) The Armoured guys take a BAQ, or so it would seem. Korus already cleared the rest up.



> and they ran a "Weapons Delta" course in parralel


Putting trained troops through an SQ course? Very very strange, is it possible that they were just switching trades? What Brigade are you?

Tyler


----------



## canada (27 Nov 2002)

The way it works now it that you have 3 - 20 trg day blocks.
BMQ/SQ/SpecTrgInfantry
sq=army stuff, cam/concelment etc/ sleeping out side /maybe c9/maybe a bit of section attacks/patrolling etc (this would be light I expect)
INF=c6intro/CG/60mm/m72(m203, if your not from the west, we have pictures saddly no launchers) lots of section attacks patrolling, raids ambushes etc.  :evil:


----------



## PTE Gruending (2 Dec 2002)

boom,
I know for a fact:
BMQ: C7, Cam&Conceal("Why things are seen" ;-), some fieldcraft, etc
SQ: C9, C6, CG, Frags, some section attacks, defensive stuff, more fieldcraft
BIQ (Inf MOC): 60mm Mortar, M203, Patrolling, Offensive


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Dec 2002)

"The M72 is being phased out because it is obsolete. The ‘replacement‘ for it is the M-203, which was taught on BIQ this summer."

Thats brutal. I don‘‘t think the m203 should replace the m72 at all.  Just look at the size difference in warheads. m203 has more types of ammo which is handy but none of them could come close to the destructive strenght of the m72


----------

